# HILFE!!! GT Avalanche 1.0 (disc)



## Pohnsa (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo erstmal.

Ich hab an euch eine Frage. Ich möchte mir nach ein paar Jahren mal wieder in neues Bike kaufen, nur leider hab ich mich jetzt 3 Jahre mit diesem Thema nicht mehr beschäftigt.
Ich möchte auf keinen Fall mehr als 1000 Euro ausgeben. Da ich aus der Vergangenheit immer gutes vo GT gehört habe, schaute ich mir auch ein paar Modelle davon an. Nun bin ich bei einem Händler in meiner Nähe auf das GT Avalanche 1.0 gestoßen. 
Da ich an meinem alten Bike das sie mir vor 3 Jahren geklaut hatten Magura Felgenbremsen dran hatte würd ich auf diese nicht verzichten wollen. Das würde mich ca. 800 Euro kosten ( Bike + Bremsenumbau)! Nun meine Frage: Ist das Bike das Geld wert? Sollte ich auf die Felgenbremsen verzichten und das Discmodell für 789 Euro kaufen oder ein anderes Modell von GT?
Leider hab ich keine testberichte von diesem Bike gefunden. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen!


----------



## paradox (8. Juli 2003)

mahlzeit genosse, 


also ich fahre nur noch disk, ..

vorteil: wenn achter-->kannst imma weiter fahren...
bremsen bei regen:-->nassbremsverhalten ist immer top...

nachteil: teure beläge, aber von modell zu modell unterschiedlich,...


ich fahre die xtr disc von shimano und das ding geht wie hölle...
aber ist auch teuer wie sau...

aber alles in allem gebe ich meine disc nimmer her..........................


gt rules


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pohnsa (8. Juli 2003)

Ja die Vorteile von disc ist mit inzwischen bekannt. Nur sind an diesem avalanche 1.0 Deoro Disc mech. verbaut und da hab ich keine Ahnung ob die ihr Geld wert sind und ich lieber das bike ohne disc nehme und ein paar Magura Felgenbremsen nachrüsten lassen soll!

Was sagt ihr dazu???


----------



## kingmoe (10. Juli 2003)

Also ich bin ebenfalls Magura-Fan. Die Teile haben in den letzten 2 Jahren quasi ohne Wartung noch nie Ärger gemacht und die Performance stellt mich mehr als zufrieden - und das, obwohl ich "nur" HS 11 mit HS-22-Hebeln fahre. Zugegeben, hydraulische (!!!) Discs sind bei Nässe unschlagbar, aber der immer wieder erwähnte Vorteil, bei einer Acht noch weiterfahren zu können, ist für mich kein Argument. Nach Hause kommt man mit einer Bremse immer noch (die andere am kaputten Rad kann man ja wegklappen) und dort sollte ein Laufrad ohnehin bei einem Defekt direkt zentriert werden...

Auf mechanische Discs würde ich auf keinen Fall bauen. Lieber Avalanche mit Felgenbremsen kaufen und Maguras dran! Kannst die anderen Bremsen ja verkaufen und ein so paar Euros wieder verflüssigen.


----------

